# NEW: Receive Daily Payments For Your Postmates, DoorDash & Instacart Deliveries



## dailypay

Hi all!

We're DailyPay! We put cash in your bank account each day for your earnings across different rideshare and delivery platforms. We are now accepting ALL UBER, DOORDASH, POSTMATES, INSTACART & FASTEN drivers. We have thousands of Clients who receive cash the morning after they drive. There is no paperwork, no contract, no upfront fees, and no cancellation fees. Any day we make a deposit, the fee is as low as $0.99 and NEVER more than $1.49! Try us for 2 weeks free to see what we're about here.










We launched our company last year for Uber drivers to receive daily payments. Since then, we have made over 200k payments to thousands upon thousands of Uber drivers across every state in America! We are expanding and adding new platforms all the time!

You still may have some questions for us and we're here to help answer them! You may even be ready to sign up and you're in luck, because all UPNet members get a 2-week free trial here.

If you want to know about us, you can also review our thread in the Pay Forum. It was initially written for Uber drivers, but you'll get the point =)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/mini...sed-so-get-them-tomorrow-with-dailypay.49821/


----------



## Harley1

u guys need to add postmates asap


----------



## dailypay

Harley1 said:


> u guys need to add postmates asap


Hey Harley1,

Great idea! I'll pass it onto our team.

Stay tuned and have a great day!


----------



## nighthawk398

what about Amazon? lol


----------



## dailypay

nighthawk398 said:


> what about Amazon? lol


Will pass that on too  What other platforms do you work for nighthawk398 ?


----------



## nighthawk398

dailypay said:


> Will pass that on too  What other platforms do you work for nighthawk398 ?


That's about it, I do Deliv but no way that can be calculated daily


----------



## dailypay

nighthawk398 said:


> That's about it, I do Deliv but no way that can be calculated daily


Thanks! We'll add Deliv to the list that we are looking at now. Thanks!!


----------



## lizf

Hi, do you charge two fees - one for Doordash and one for uber?


----------



## dailypay

lizf said:


> Hi, do you charge two fees - one for Doordash and one for uber?


NO WAY! That wouldn't be fair. We send one single payment straight to your bank account for one fee. That's it. If you have any specific questions, just email us [email protected]. Thanks!!


----------



## dailypay

Harley1 said:


> u guys need to add postmates asap


Harley1 - we are now accepting three NEW platforms: Postmates, Instacart and Fasten!! If you are on any of those, or Uber and DoorDash, you can link your accounts today and get your earnings tomorrow morning! UPNET members get two weeks free via the link in our signature below!


----------



## Uber/Lyft

U need to add Postmates & Amazon Flex...


----------



## allcingbonz21

dailypay said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We're DailyPay! We put cash in your bank account each day for your earnings across different rideshare and delivery platforms. We are now accepting ALL UBER, DOORDASH, POSTMATES, INSTACART & FASTEN drivers. We have thousands of Clients who receive cash the morning after they drive. There is no paperwork, no contract, no upfront fees, .....
> 
> I tried this operation and trust me when the fail y0u feel it spetacularly, in my case the screwed up the deposit, hung up on me in their app chat and took a week of no deposits before they fixed it. Further they dont care about your problem cause they go home at 6:30 est so being in Chicago once I found out they screwed up I had no recourse.. Ended up filing complaints with state of NY and IL and Better Business Bureau, you can see my complaint there.
> It is a complete cluster f###k to unravel once you make that decision.
> 
> IMO just do uber eats on the side for your gas money daily via instant pay if you can, if you cant think long and hard about adding a third party to your dough cauze when they screw you up and they will whatever the benenfits go out the window once everything blows up.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/mini...sed-so-get-them-tomorrow-with-dailypay.49821/


Be aware fellow drivers, this outfit is a third party between your pay and you. When they mess up and they will how are you gonna get paid?
They do not pay out seven days a week, your bank may limit etf per month or week.
What looks too good usually ends up sideways. I tried them and ended up filing complaint with BBB and speaking with both NY States Atty and IL Ag. It is hard to unwind and in my opinion they did not do anything in a urgent manner. I would not advise it, if you lived without it then you dont need it. 
I had a horrible experience, they never lifted a finger in urgency actually dropping me from the in app chat feature. I found out about the problem when I did not see my deposit as expected called was told everything was cool, called back again at 5pm no deposit then went down the rabbit hole. Ugly indeed


----------

